# completed another nice one



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

finally finished 



 what cha think???:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Holy soffit! Nice job Aaron!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It's blue! Looks like a beautiful job!
Love seeing your videos Aaron, did you know you could add music, or use a tripod?:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great looking job!


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome job! Nice blue tones :thumbsup:


----------



## paintcontractor (Apr 23, 2010)

nice job, what year was that house built?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

paintcontractor said:


> nice job, what year was that house built?


I believe 85


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> It's blue! Looks like a beautiful job!
> Love seeing your videos Aaron, did you know you could add music, or use a tripod?:whistling2:


Yes,I think the music is over done on most videos.I like to hear what's goin on and the tripod, well these were all shot by the guys in the field and I personally don't have the patience!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

As always very nice Aaron. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I like seeing the work _in progress! _Anyone can post some good looking, _completed_ job photos. (Guilty here!) I get a better "feel" about the type of company you run with the vids. And the "feel" I get is, you do top notch work!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> It's blue! Looks like a beautiful job!
> Love seeing your videos Aaron, did you know you could add music, or use a tripod?:whistling2:


I was going for that "Blair Witch" feal!!!!


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

AAron whear did the lead come from that got you that job???? very nice work


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> AAron whear did the lead come from that got you that job???? very nice work


My website. They liked the fact that the pictures in our gallery are projects that we completed and not generic pictures.Also they felt that by seeing we had completed larger homes before they felt comfortable knowing we could handle the project.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I like it


----------



## paintcontractor (Apr 23, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> I believe 85


I like the architectural design of the house, it makes a good paint job with vibrant color stand out. you did a good job. I painted some new residential that took on the late 60’s look. i enjoying painting a structure that has great design.


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

Looks great


----------

